# Netherland dwarf accidental escaped from cage and got bred by a standard rex buck. Will she be okay?



## TAH (Aug 8, 2016)

@Genipher is house sitting a netherland dwarf doe that got bred by a standard sized rex buck. She is about 17-18 months old witch is a bit old to be a first timer.

She is all filled up with milk. Can they have milk if it is a false pregnancy? 
Will she be okay?


----------



## Genipher (Aug 8, 2016)

I thought she was closer to 1 year...?

She growled at me today but let me pet her without biting. Yay! 

Here's a picture of him:


And her: 

They sorta look the same size in the pictures but he's a good 3x bigger than she is.

It was NEVER my intent for them to "get together". Not really sure how they managed it. Unless, of course, it's a false pregnancy.

I'm hoping she doesn't die from this. Especially since we're only bunny-sitting.

Any advice out there?


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not an expert. But, based on what I know about breeding full size livestock to dwarfs or mini's, I would say now would be a good time to have a Vet check this pretty little doe, to see when she is due (if at all).

If she _is_ pregnant, I would arrange for the Vet to do the delivery. This might sound obvious, but if you let a tiny doe deliver big kits (without help), she might not make it through delivery (let alone the kits).


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 8, 2016)

@samssimonsays @Hens and Roos @Bunnylady @Pastor Dave @promiseacres 

Along with all the other rabbit folk on here…


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 8, 2016)

I have seen Netherland Dwarf and Jersey Wooly does deliver overdue fetal giants that were considerably larger than the kits that my Harlequin does usually have. Unless something really strange happens, she should be fine. Keep an eye on her, and be prepared to take her to a vet if necessary, though it probably won't be. People breed Flemish Giant and Altex bucks (which may weigh up to 20 lbs) to Californian does all the time, and Cali does weigh a maximum of 10 lbs.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 8, 2016)

I would keep an eye on her like @Bunnylady said.  Our rabbits usually deliver when we aren't around.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 9, 2016)

I went out to check her about an hour ago and there was orange goo everywhere. She was also dribbling stuff from her rear.
I wasn't thinking and removed some of the nasty grass hay and replaced it. She wasn't very happy with me. 

It's funny, I keep a blanket over part of her cage and I had pulled it back to see what was going on. She jumped on top of her box and grabbed the blanket with her teeth to try to pull it back into place. Almost like she was trying to get some privacy.

Once I realized she might be giving birth, I backed off. I've discreetly checked her, once or twice since my faux pas and...nothing.


----------



## Genipher (Aug 12, 2016)

Welp, nothing.

I think this rabbit is either part goat or she's pretending to be pregnant so she can get attention...


----------

